# Anyone doing the L.A. (Marathon) Bike Tour this year?



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I did it every year beginning with the first one in '95, until two years ago when I started having respiratory meltdowns every January; looks like my bronchitis won't be getting the smackdown from the antibiotics in time for this year, but I did drive the route last Sunday just to satisfy my curiosity. Definitely the most radical course change ever--the first third or so wanders around through the industrial fringe east and southeast of downtown, and then the remainder of the ride passes Staples Center, almost goes into East L.A., skirts the edge of Little Tokyo, approaches Skid Row, veers close to Bunker Hill then makes a straight shot out 6th St almost to Western, zigzags through Koreatown on Olympic and Venice and finally returns to USC down Normandie. Anyone else noticing a pattern? I can't help thinking that the route this time must have been designed so as not to inconvenience many people who "matter", i.e., it avoids Hancock Park for the first time (can't have the well-to-do, politically-connected ticked off again). At least half of the ride is through industrial/commercial areas, and the residential neighborhoods it traverses are not exactly upscale. In fact, most of the route is kind of skanky this year. The other weird thing is, there's very little overlap with the runners' course this time, since the Marathon is a point-to-point run this year--the bike route seems to coincide pretty closely from the start along MLK up to the center of downtown with that part of the runners' route, but that's it.

I'd be interested in hearing the impressions of anyone who does the ride this time, especially if you did it in some of the previous years.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nope. We're driving up to San Jose for the Handmade Bike Show that weekend.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Probably a better way to spend the weekend. I assume Sasha will be there again, so please feel free to drool on a Vanilla or two for me....


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I would rather do my usual 25 mile loop up to the observatory and save the $40 or whatever registration fee.
I wouldn't mind paying for a fully supported century ride with some beautiful scenery and company......but not for a short 25 mile ride with lots of kids on the road. Sorry....

Check this out for further comments, including mine (The Fixer): L.A. Marathon Bike Ride


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I enjoyed it previously--the (way too early) starts _are_ a zoo, but once you've gotten 4-5 miles into it, it's thinned out enough that you can look around and enjoy the car-free route instead of dodging the mix of inept once-a-year riders and a-hole hotdogs trying to turn the ride into a crit. It was best the first few years, when there were people riding everything from unicycles to pennyfarthings to dual tandems (or whatever you call a bike with four riders), often in costume. Just one big, two-wheeled party. 

Feels like I've got the bronchitis licked, but given the unappealing route this year, I think I will skip it.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> Nope. We're driving up to San Jose for the Handmade Bike Show that weekend.


see ya there, also skipping out on LA Tour...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> see ya there, also skipping out on LA Tour...


You'll be the one in the green suit playing the banjo?


----------



## water (Nov 18, 2006)

http://www.nbc4.tv/news/11172740/detail.html:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Male Bicyclist, 50, Dies During Marathon's LA Bike Tour

LOS ANGELES -- A male bicyclist died during one of the races at Sunday's Los Angeles Marathon -- the second year in a row that there were fatalities during the event, a fire official said.

The 50-year-old bicyclist went into apparent cardiac arrest and died at 7:41 a.m. at South Catalina Street and Exposition Boulevard during the 22-mile-plus L.A. Bike Tour held in conjunction with the marathon, said Melissa Kelley of the city fire department.

The fire department responded to more than 100 reports of injuries, mainly heat-related or from falls, and about 20-25 people were hospitalized, she said. 


Last year, retired Los Angeles County sheriff's deputy James Leone, who was 60, and Los Angeles Police Department Detective Raul Reyna, 53, died at mile markers 3 and 24, respectively, of apparent heart attacks, becoming the second and third fatalities in the marathon's history and the first since 1990.

The 22nd annual marathon, which was run on a point-to-point course instead of a loop with a common start-finish line, as in the past, attracted 24,715 entries, about the same number as last year. Organizers initially expected about 18,000 people to sign up.

In conjunction with the marathon, there was a five-kilometer run and walk and the 13th 22-mile-plus L.A. Bike Tour, which is where the fatality occurred.

Because of the deaths last year, more automated external defibrillators - - portable machines that restart stopped


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I did the tour this year-as I did for the past five years. I liked the route more because of the hills but there were accidents everywhere. Most were caused by inexperienced riders. I've learned that riding slightly above the speed of the crowd really helps me avoid accidents. When it's open road, I can ride like I'm doing a crit. I've tried riding with the flow and had many near misses with drifting riders. I never have a problem with the kids- it's the inexperienced adults. Last year, the route had nicer scenary but the capacity was beyond belief- too many riders. This year had some nice climbs- which helped free up the route for the rest of us. Not sure if I'm going to do it next year. Accidents everywhere this year. My buddies stayed back to check out the women and they told me about eight different accidents that occurred right next to them. That's not good considering the ride is a little less than 23 miles. No worries. I still finished with a time of 1:13:11- my best yet.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I personally still think the this ride is not worth the cost and the hassle associated for such a short distance ride. I think I would rather do 28 miles by riding 9 laps around the Rose Bowl and time my progress there......or do a short loop up through the Griffith Observatory with friends.


----------

